# Milan: Li cambia advisor. Può avere davvero i 32 mln.



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *

Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.

*Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)




----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.



Chi pensa di strozzinare Li ha capito male il gioco.


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2018)

Per me non ce la fa, ma succede un gran casino se versa davvero i 32 milioni.


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.



ormai la stagione è buttata, si spera che ad ottobre finiamo ad elliot e ci compri qualcuno entro fine d'anno.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me non ce la fa, ma succede un gran casino se versa davvero i 32 milioni.



In un modo o nell'altro, "arriveranno".


----------



## koti (29 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me non ce la fa, ma succede un gran casino se versa davvero i 32 milioni.


Ma cosa vuoi che succeda...


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me non ce la fa, ma succede un gran casino se versa davvero i 32 milioni.



Era chiaro da 2 settimane che Li li avrebbe versati.


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Era chiaro da 2 settimane che Li li avrebbe versati.



però non li ha ancora versati ed è la prima volta che ritarda cosi tanto. Inoltre se li versava aveva più forza nella trattativa, magari non li versasse...


----------



## Roccoro (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

*Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.
*


----------



## Roccoro (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.
> *



Ma quindi che vuol dire questa mossa di Li? Cerca nuovi compratori?


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ma quindi che vuol dire questa mossa di Li? Cerca nuovi compratori?



forse non ha più fiducia in chi ha gestito la trattativa fino ad oggi.


----------



## GP7 (29 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Era chiaro da 2 settimane che Li li avrebbe versati.



Ma se settimana scorsa c'era la scadenza ed eravamo qui tutti a fare il countdown?
Non mi sembrava fosse cosi chiaro. E sicuramente non da 2 settimane.

E non mi sembra chiaro nemmeno ora che li verserà se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta.

Domani è un altro giorno..


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> però non li ha ancora versati ed è la prima volta che ritarda cosi tanto. Inoltre se li versava aveva più forza nella trattativa, magari non li versasse...



Aspetta il 6 luglio da bravo trollino


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.
> 
> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*



.


----------



## Roccoro (29 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> forse non ha più fiducia in chi ha gestito la trattativa fino ad oggi.


Non lo mandavi una settimana a NY insieme a David Han, però...



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aspetta il 6 luglio da bravo trollino


Cosi paga gli interesse massimi a Elliott per l'ulteriore prestito di 32 milioni. Li ha fatto un azzardo: pensava di vendere a condizioni accettabili già ora, ma il suo piano sta andando in fumo dato che ora non solo i 32 milioni, ma anche i relativi interessi


----------



## alcyppa (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.
> 
> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*



Mah, a sto punto auguriamoci che B non riesca a far arrivare i soldi e di finire in mano ad Elliot.

Poi da li si vedrà e magari spunterà fuori qualche acquirente accettabile.


----------



## Montag84 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.
> 
> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*



"Ho 32 mln e non ho paura di usarli"


----------



## GenioSavicevic (30 Giugno 2018)

Non solo arriveranno i 32M ma anche i 300 ad ottobre, mi stupisco di come molti ancora seguano questa vicenda credendo veramente sia una cessione normale. 

Facciamo un piccolo riassunto di come stanno le cose veramente e i benefici che ci sono dietro per chi sapete bene:

B. si autocompra il milan, fa rientrare bordate di soldi da paradisi fiscali e genera alla Fininvest una plusvalenza che mai avrebbe potuto realizzare. Credete davvero che uno che compra il Milan per rivenderlo e guadagnarci lo paga quasi il 200% del suo valore? Fininvest genera plusvalenza e divide gli utili con gli azionisti, tutti felici e contenti. Oltretutto in quest'anno B. oltre ai soldi rientrati e alla plusvalenza Fininvest evita di far pagare a Fininvest i canonici 90M annui per gli aumenti di capitale che per forza di cosa avrebbe dovuto fare se ancora proprietaria del milan.

A questo punto, quella che voi credete sia la cessione di Li del Milan altro non è che la vera cessione del Milan di B., quindi B. ora vuole veramente quello che quota lui il milan ovvero sui 500M. Non gli frega assolutamente di avere delle quote (il 30% che commisso lascerebbe) perchè poi per i futuri aumenti di capitale lui dovrebbe metterci il 30%. Vuole 500M e le soluzioni sono 2: siccome 300 sono di Eliott o chi compra il Milan estingue il debito con elliot e gli da 200M cash oppure ad ottobre farà rientrare altri 300M riportando a sua disposizione soldi che sono celati chissà dove e ripagherà elliot, a quel punto proverà nuovamente a rivendere il milan intorno ai 500M cash ma probabilmente in questo caso si accontenterà di qualcosa di meno. E questa sarà la vera cessione del milan, quella dell'anno scorso serviva solo a fare i suoi interessi e quelli della sua azienda.

In tutto questo tutti i soggetti coinvolti hanno tratto vantaggi:

- B. importa soldi che ufficialmente non poteva usare
- Fininvest ha fatto plusvalenza e si è salvata dalla scalata di Vivendi e si è risparmiata un anno di ulteriori aumenti di capitale
- Elliot guadagna sugli interessi del prestito senza aver dovuto fare nulla, non c'era alcun rischio che non gli tornassero. Il tasso di interesse era piuttosto alto e questo rappresenta la tangente per essersi prestata. E guardacaso in Elliot ci sono diversi amici di B.
- Li verrà pagato per la sua figura di rappresentanza

Quindi non state a seguire la vicenda come se fosse reale, è tutto già prestabilito e il milan verrà venduto al 100% delle sue quote per 500M circa. A Ottobre o anche più avanti (massimo 5-6 mesi da ottobre). La cessione ora è esclusa perchè nessuno offre 200M + 300 per elliot pensando che Li sia con l'acqua alla gola. Diverso sarà quando Lì avrà saldato a ottobre il debito con elliot e quindi avrà più potere nella vendita.


----------



## Montag84 (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (30 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> .



Facciamo così, dimostrami tu che la cessione del milan è stata vera e credibile. Sentiamo cosa c'è di normale in quanto accaduto nell'ultimo anno, prego. 
Anzi no non scriverlo neanche tanto sarebbero solo fandonie tutte da dimostrare


----------



## Montag84 (30 Giugno 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Facciamo così, dimostrami tu che la cessione del milan è stata vera e credibile. Sentiamo cosa c'è di normale in quanto accaduto nell'ultimo anno, prego.
> Anzi no non scriverlo neanche tanto sarebbero solo fandonie tutte da dimostrare



Siamo all'inversione dell'onere della prova.

Mettiamoci in testa che Berlusconi è andato. Sparito. Puf.

Non fa piu parte del Milan.

Siamo di proprietà di un cinese che ha provato a lucrare e gli è andata male. Punto e stop!


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Giugno 2018)

Forse i advisor che usava Li sono lenti, serve advisor piu competente perche i tempi sono stretti -cit Commisso


----------



## GenioSavicevic (30 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Siamo all'inversione dell'onere della prova.
> 
> Mettiamoci in testa che Berlusconi è andato. Sparito. Puf.
> 
> ...



Provo tu a lucrare comprando una fiat panda usata, con gomme e motore da cambiare, con bollo e assicurazione da rinnovare e pagarla 30.000€. Saresti davvero sorpreso che dopo un anno non riesci a guadagnarci? Suvvia dai, usatela la testa ogni tanto


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.
> 
> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*



*Restate on topic.

Basta.*


----------



## Montag84 (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MassimoRE (30 Giugno 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non solo arriveranno i 32M ma anche i 300 ad ottobre, mi stupisco di come molti ancora seguano questa vicenda credendo veramente sia una cessione normale.
> 
> Facciamo un piccolo riassunto di come stanno le cose veramente e i benefici che ci sono dietro per chi sapete bene:
> 
> ...


Sai quanti reati hai messo in fila, vero?


----------



## Boomer (30 Giugno 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non solo arriveranno i 32M ma anche i 300 ad ottobre, mi stupisco di come molti ancora seguano questa vicenda credendo veramente sia una cessione normale.
> 
> Facciamo un piccolo riassunto di come stanno le cose veramente e i benefici che ci sono dietro per chi sapete bene:
> 
> ...



Questa è più o meno l'idea che mi sono fatto io anche se non credo ci sia dietro solo B.


----------



## Roccoro (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.
> 
> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*



Facciamo un rapido riassunto:
-Tantissimi viaggi di Fassone e David Han a Londra (è presente una sede di White e Case)
-Yonghong Li viene a Milano clandestinamente per non si sa cosa (a Milano è presente una sede di White e Case)
-David Han e Agostinelli partono per NY ufficialmente per trattare con Goldman Sachs (il secondo viene licenziato e sempre a NY è presente la sede principale di White e Case)
-Commisso parla di advisor che complicano le trattative (si riferisce a White e Case probabilmente)
-Viene annunciato che White e Case di HK sarà il nuovo advisor di Li.

Per me ora stiamo vicini alla svolta vera e propria, vedremo se entro il 6 qualcosa cambierà


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.
> 
> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*


Penso sia chiaro a tutti che se sai di perdere tutto fra 1 settimana non cambi advisor con questa tempistica. Li verserà i 32 milioni mettetevi l’anima in pace.


----------



## Mic (30 Giugno 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non solo arriveranno i 32M ma anche i 300 ad ottobre, mi stupisco di come molti ancora seguano questa vicenda credendo veramente sia una cessione normale.
> 
> Facciamo un piccolo riassunto di come stanno le cose veramente e i benefici che ci sono dietro per chi sapete bene:
> 
> ...


Praticamente hai scritto anche per me.
Ragazzi è fin troppo chiaro dai, ovviamente non ho e non abbiamo i mezzi per dimostrarlo ma qui tutti i pezzi del puzzle si incastrano perfettamente. 
Il fatto che ci siano 10000 reati non è un problema, ahinoi SB è sempre stato un genio, malvagio, ma pur sempre un genio.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 giugno 2018, nonostante il comunicato Commisso non si arrende e lascia una porta aperta (di Commisso se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-trattativa-sospesa-solo-strategia-vt64356.html ) anche se si aprono degli spiragli per la famiglia *Ricketts che preferirebbe avviare una trattativa col fondo Elliott. *
> 
> Ma attenzione a Yonghong Li: *il cinese ha cambiato advisor e si è affidato a legali di Hong Kong*. Ciò significa che potrebbe avere in mano i 32 milioni di euro da versare ad Elliott. Nel caso non li avesse, è probabile che un accordo con l'imprenditore italo americano si troverà. Con i Ricketts sullo sfondo.
> 
> *Carlo Festa conferma tutto: la situazione del Milan sta diventando comica e grottesca. Li ha cambiato advisor ed è passato con White e Case di Hong Kong. Ora continuerà a negoziare con Commisso. Li è un giocatore di poker ma deve guardare in faccia la realtà, anche perchè Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan tra sette giorni. E lo stesso fondo è pronto a convocare l'assemblea della Rossoneri Sport per la nuova governarce.*



Chi sta dietro a Li non ha mai, ripeto mai, avuto il problema di mettere i 32 milioni di euro. Chi sta dietro a Li sta veramente giocando a poker per vendere davvero, adesso, il Milan, in quanto non pensava che questa operazione sarebbe stata bocciata dalla Uefa, con una presa di posizione politica.


----------



## folletto (30 Giugno 2018)

L'unica certezza è che ci aspetta un altro anno (minimo) di calci in bocca e rospi da ingoiare


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Chi sta dietro a Li non ha mai, ripeto mai, avuto il problema di mettere i 32 milioni di euro. Chi sta dietro a Li sta veramente giocando a poker per vendere davvero, adesso, il Milan, in quanto non pensava che questa operazione sarebbe stata bocciata dalla Uefa, con una presa di posizione politica.


Non può che vendere ora, prima del famoso 6 luglio, perché è probabile che Elliott si muoverà anche prima di quella data per favorire la accettazione di quella proposta di Commisso, e lo farà da socio. Se confermate le indiscrezioni riportate da Festa, la prossima settimana sono infatti convocate la assemblea dei soci della Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg, controllante al 99,93 per cento il Milan, e non può affatto escludersi, e sarebbe anzi altamente probabile, che sia convocata anche quella della Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, controllante la prima, che è la società che ha sottoscritto il finanziamento di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, garantito da pegno sul patrimonio del Milan. A queste assemblee parteciperà anche la Project RedBlack, controllata da Elliott e Blue Skye, che è la società che ha finanziato il Milan e la Rossoneri Champion, e lo farà come titolare di una golden share, una azione d'oro, valore simbolico di un euro, ma dotata di un potentissimo diritto di voto, con cui essa può, in sede di assemblea, esprimere il proprio voto su tutte le delibere sociali che riguardino l'oggetto dei propri interessi, ovvero il proprio credito, ed esercitare il veto sulla approvazione, dall'azionista di controllo, di delibere ritenute contrarie ad essi. Orbene, è possibile che in queste assemblee, convocate, per come riporta Festa, già nella prossima settimana, quindi ancor prima del 6 luglio, sia portata all'ordine del giorno la proposta di Commisso di cessione del controllo del Milan, società a valle della holding, proposta recante la estinzione totale del debito proprio verso Elliott, per sorte capitale ed interessi. Una proposta che, nella misura in cui soddisfa interamente l'interesse di Elliott, avrebbe il suo gradimento. In tale premessa, sulla proposta dell'azionista contraria al suo accoglimento, potrebbe esserci il veto del golden shareholder Elliott, che potrebbe invece favorire, anche tramite proposta di cambio degli amministratori, il suo accoglimento. Il titolare di una golden share non può imporre direttamente la sua volontà, non ha questi poteri in assemblea, ma può impedire, tramite un sistematico esercizio del veto, che si formi quella altrui, che ritenga di non poter condividere. Li sa che non potrà sottrarsi al confronto, ed ecco perché sta forzando i consulenti a spuntare qualcosa di meglio da Mr. Rocco, perché è consapevole che quella proposta è totalmente soddisfacente degli interessi del golden shareholder, che può bloccare il voto contrario in assemblea da parte di Li, ed anzi promuovere un cambio degli amministratori per favorirne l'accoglimento. Commisso, consapevole di questo, e forte del gradimento preventivo di Elliott, tiene il punto sulla propria offerta. Opportunamente, dal suo canto, direi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Siamo all'inversione dell'onere della prova.
> 
> Mettiamoci in testa che Berlusconi è andato. Sparito. Puf.
> 
> ...



pure sta storia è poco verosimile pero. Posso trovare verosimile che in un paese come la cina, che ha visto un boom economico cosi repentino e con gente che dalla sera alla mattina si è arricchita, tra 1 miliardo e 400 mil di persone ci possa essere il thoir cinese, cioè uno ricco ma non abbastanza ricco da comprare e gestire una squadra come il milan e quindi con l'intento di comprare e rivendere per speculare.

Ma sto Li chi minch.. è? 
Negli ambienti finanziari non è conosciuto da nessuno

A quanto pare non può dimostrare di avere soldi o attività (pure la fetecchia di miniera pare non essere sua)

Non parla inglese, non capisce niente di calcio pero "stranamente" conosce fassone e non solo gli chiede di gestire il milan al posto suo ma gli chiede pure un "piccolo favore" quello di trovare una parte dei soldi per comprare il milan  gia questo dovrebbe bastare per capire quanto poco reale sia la situazione.

Pero come non bastasse, fassone che riceve la chiamata da un cinese sconosciuto, decide di buon grado di diventare AD e di trovare i soldi che mancavano per l'acquisto 

Sto cinese non appare mai, quando appare è talmente surreale da sembrare ridicolo: segue le partite del milan da un minuscolo tablet, fa i video messaggi con alle spalle una credenza vuota in stile ristorante cinese anni 70, i video in cui chiedono i riscatti dei sequestri sono registrati in location migliori 

Quando qualcuno chiede se puo incontrare sto cinese la richiesta viene sempre rifiutata vedi paolo che per accettare il ruolo da DT aveva chiesto espressamente di poter interagire direttamente con la proprietà

Inoltre, le cose con la uefa stanno andando male e sto cinese anzichè andare di persona a nyon per rassicurare se ne sta beato in qualche località del sud-est asiatico

Poi posso capire che non capisce niente di calcio ma a sto punto non capisce niente manco di economia/finanza, visto che decide di comprare una squadra il cui prezzo di vendita è quasi il doppio di quello reale, squadra, tra le altre cose, che milita in un campionato con poco appeal e che si trova in una nazione la cui burocrazia è talmente asfissiate che per costruire lo stadio devi chiedere i permessi a gesu cristo.

Ma la cosa più assurda è il fatto di chiedere a fassone di gestire il milan al suo posto 

che sto Li sia un prestanome credo sia assodato, ora tocca capire chi c'è dietro...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non solo arriveranno i 32M ma anche i 300 ad ottobre, mi stupisco di come molti ancora seguano questa vicenda credendo veramente sia una cessione normale.
> 
> Facciamo un piccolo riassunto di come stanno le cose veramente e i benefici che ci sono dietro per chi sapete bene:
> 
> ...



Tutti lo sanno , nessuno lo può dire.
Amen.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Giugno 2018)

Che meraviglia svegliarsi e vedere finalmente dei ragionamenti logici sulla falsa vendita del Milan 
Ormai lo abbiamo capito tutti che Li è una nullità telecomandata.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## sballotello (30 Giugno 2018)

ma è ovvio che li metterà. Li ha messi sempre...pur sapendo di non avere l'ultima tranche?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2018)

Appena mangiafuoco dirà di premere il tasto invio, il bonifico sarà fatto dalla marionetta YHL


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Giugno 2018)

*Pietro Balzano Prota:"La trattativa è al momento ferma ma non chiusa. Con il cambio di advisor la speranza di Commisso è di poter trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li, senza emissari."*


----------



## Montag84 (30 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"La trattativa è al momento ferma ma non chiusa. Con il cambio di advisor la speranza di Commisso è di poter trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li, senza emissari."*



Ottima notizia. Fonte credibile


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"La trattativa è al momento ferma ma non chiusa. Con il cambio di advisor la speranza di Commisso è di poter trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li, senza emissari."*



Qualsiasi piega possa prendere questa vicenda che purtroppo è un mistero per tutti e le opinioni cambiano nel giro di poche ore, la mia unica certezza/speranza è che NON voglio più in società Yonghong Li e il suo gruppo cinese. Solo così è possibile ripartire, niente quote di minoranza per questo speculatore/sabotatore/folle.


----------



## Manue (30 Giugno 2018)

Altra perdita di tempo nuovo Advisor, finché Li non venderà a quanto vuole lui, non si chiuderà un bel niente...
Li alias SB non ha problemi di soldi, della parte sportiva non gli interessa, vuole solo guadagnarci e può farlo solo con chi offrirà di più, cosa che ovviamente avverà in un’asta... se saranno americani, francesi, cinesi o egiziani, a Li alias SB, non fregerà un tubo... basta solo guadagnare.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma è ovvio che li metterà. Li ha messi sempre...pur sapendo di non avere l'ultima tranche?


A Li non conviene versare, ci rimetterà soldi, che non recupera, ché il futuro acquirente, chiunque esso sia, li scontera' dalla somma dovuta ad Elliott, essendo un principio del rimborso del debito di Li nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non può che vendere ora, prima del famoso 6 luglio, perché è probabile che Elliott si muoverà anche prima di quella data per favorire la accettazione di quella proposta di Commisso, e lo farà da socio. Se confermate le indiscrezioni riportate da Festa, la prossima settimana sono infatti convocate la assemblea dei soci della Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg, controllante al 99,93 per cento il Milan, e non può affatto escludersi, e sarebbe anzi altamente probabile, che sia convocata anche quella della Rossoneri Champion Luxembourg, controllante la prima, che è la società che ha sottoscritto il finanziamento di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, garantito da pegno sul patrimonio del Milan. A queste assemblee parteciperà anche la Project RedBlack, controllata da Elliott e Blue Skye, che è la società che ha finanziato il Milan e la Rossoneri Champion, e lo farà come titolare di una golden share, una azione d'oro, valore simbolico di un euro, ma dotata di un potentissimo diritto di voto, con cui essa può, in sede di assemblea, esprimere il proprio voto su tutte le delibere sociali che riguardino l'oggetto dei propri interessi, ovvero il proprio credito, ed esercitare il veto sulla approvazione, dall'azionista di controllo, di delibere ritenute contrarie ad essi. Orbene, è possibile che in queste assemblee, convocate, per come riporta Festa, già nella prossima settimana, quindi ancor prima del 6 luglio, sia portata all'ordine del giorno la proposta di Commisso di cessione del controllo del Milan, società a valle della holding, proposta recante la estinzione totale del debito proprio verso Elliott, per sorte capitale ed interessi. Una proposta che, nella misura in cui soddisfa interamente l'interesse di Elliott, avrebbe il suo gradimento. In tale premessa, sulla proposta dell'azionista contraria al suo accoglimento, potrebbe esserci il veto del golden shareholder Elliott, che potrebbe invece favorire, anche tramite proposta di cambio degli amministratori, il suo accoglimento. Il titolare di una golden share non può imporre direttamente la sua volontà, non ha questi poteri in assemblea, ma può impedire, tramite un sistematico esercizio del veto, che si formi quella altrui, che ritenga di non poter condividere. Li sa che non potrà sottrarsi al confronto, ed ecco perché sta forzando i consulenti a spuntare qualcosa di meglio da Mr. Rocco, perché è consapevole che quella proposta è totalmente soddisfacente degli interessi del golden shareholder, che può bloccare il voto contrario in assemblea da parte di Li, ed anzi promuovere un cambio degli amministratori per favorirne l'accoglimento. Commisso, consapevole di questo, e forte del gradimento preventivo di Elliott, tiene il punto sulla propria offerta. Opportunamente, dal suo canto, direi.





Casnop ha scritto:


> A Li non conviene versare, ci rimetterà soldi, che non recupera, ché il futuro acquirente, chiunque esso sia, li scontera' dalla somma dovuta ad Elliott, essendo un principio del rimborso del debito di Li nei suoi confronti.



E' proprio così: il Milan è controllato dalla Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux. Il Milan non si vende senza il voto favorevole dei 2 amministratori di Classe B = Elliott, come emerge chiaramente dallo statuto della società lussemburghese (avvocatodeldiavoloblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/26/rossoneri-investment-e-rossoneri-champion-ecco-in-esclusiva-le-ultime-modifiche-e-i-poteri-del-board/) 

Ciò vuol dire che Mr Li non è libero di preferire Commisso ai Ricketts, o viceversa. L'attuale proprietario deve condividere questa scelta con Elliott che, avendo inserito dei suoi uomini nel CDA della controllante, può porre il veto alle preferenze di Mr Li. 
La garanzia del Milan, fin dall'inizio, è sempre stata Singer: i suoi interessi coincidono con i nostri. Ecco perché la preferenza di Elliott verso Commisso è fondamentale. Mr Li può fare un po' di rumore, cambiare advisor sperando di spuntare condizioni migliori: ma capitolerà.
Senza il rifinanziamento (non se ne parla manco più) deve soltanto scegliere se capitolare subito alle condizioni di Elliott/Commisso, oppure tra un mese con un acquirente che offra condizioni peggiori (Ricketts 100%?), oppure in un Tribunale, rischiando di perdere ancora di più.

Elliott può aspettare ottobre perché ci sono gli interessi che lo ricompensano... Mr Li invece no, perché più si va avanti e più rischia di rimetterci ricevendo offerte peggiorative. Quindi è il cinese che deve sbrigarsi e aderire al socio gradito da Elliott.
L'interesse di Singer è riavere i suoi soldi nel modo più rapido e sbrigativo possibile. Quindi non andando in Tribunale (extrema ratio) ma spalleggiando l'offerta di un acquirente per il quale la stessa Elliott DEVE dare il suo gradimento con i suoi 2 amministratori.


----------



## Montag84 (30 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' proprio così: il Milan è controllato dalla Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux. Il Milan non si vende senza il voto favorevole dei 2 amministratori di Classe B = Elliott, come emerge chiaramente dallo statuto della società lussemburghese (avvocatodeldiavoloblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/26/rossoneri-investment-e-rossoneri-champion-ecco-in-esclusiva-le-ultime-modifiche-e-i-poteri-del-board/)
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che Mr Li non è libero di preferire Commisso ai Ricketts, o viceversa. L'attuale proprietario deve condividere questa scelta con Elliott che, avendo inserito dei suoi uomini nel CDA della controllante, può porre il veto alle preferenze di Mr Li.
> La garanzia del Milan, fin dall'inizio, è sempre stata Singer: i suoi interessi coincidono con i nostri. Ecco perché la preferenza di Elliott verso Commisso è fondamentale. Mr Li può fare un po' di rumore, cambiare advisor sperando di spuntare condizioni migliori: ma capitolerà.
> ...



Quindi Li non è il fantoccio di Berlusconi come paventato da molti, ma quello di Elliott?

A che pro Elliott dovrebbe poter intervenire sulla cessione? A Singer interessa solo (in teoria) che gli vengano restituiti i soldi. 

O no?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' proprio così: il Milan è controllato dalla Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux. Il Milan non si vende senza il voto favorevole dei 2 amministratori di Classe B = Elliott, come emerge chiaramente dallo statuto della società lussemburghese (avvocatodeldiavoloblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/26/rossoneri-investment-e-rossoneri-champion-ecco-in-esclusiva-le-ultime-modifiche-e-i-poteri-del-board/)
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che Mr Li non è libero di preferire Commisso ai Ricketts, o viceversa. L'attuale proprietario deve condividere questa scelta con Elliott che, avendo inserito dei suoi uomini nel CDA della controllante, può porre il veto alle preferenze di Mr Li.
> La garanzia del Milan, fin dall'inizio, è sempre stata Singer: i suoi interessi coincidono con i nostri. Ecco perché la preferenza di Elliott verso Commisso è fondamentale. Mr Li può fare un po' di rumore, cambiare advisor sperando di spuntare condizioni migliori: ma capitolerà.
> ...



Ma ci sarebbero motivi per cui a Elliott converebbe aspettare Ottobre per riavere i soldi ? (tipo avere 3 mesi di interessi in meno, saldando subito il debito)


----------



## luis4 (30 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' proprio così: il Milan è controllato dalla Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux. Il Milan non si vende senza il voto favorevole dei 2 amministratori di Classe B = Elliott, come emerge chiaramente dallo statuto della società lussemburghese (avvocatodeldiavoloblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/26/rossoneri-investment-e-rossoneri-champion-ecco-in-esclusiva-le-ultime-modifiche-e-i-poteri-del-board/)
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che Mr Li non è libero di preferire Commisso ai Ricketts, o viceversa. L'attuale proprietario deve condividere questa scelta con Elliott che, avendo inserito dei suoi uomini nel CDA della controllante, può porre il veto alle preferenze di Mr Li.
> La garanzia del Milan, fin dall'inizio, è sempre stata Singer: i suoi interessi coincidono con i nostri. Ecco perché la preferenza di Elliott verso Commisso è fondamentale. Mr Li può fare un po' di rumore, cambiare advisor sperando di spuntare condizioni migliori: ma capitolerà.
> ...



non trovo il senso di preferire uno o un altro. elliot interessa solo ricevere i suoi soldi quindi gli amministratori daranno ok a chiunque gli porta il contante.


----------



## Montag84 (30 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non trovo il senso di preferire uno o un altro. elliot interessa solo ricevere i suoi soldi quindi gli amministratori daranno ok a chiunque gli porta il contante.



Probabilmente ci sono altri tipi di accordi che fanno preferire qualcuno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Quindi Li non è il fantoccio di Berlusconi come paventato da molti, ma quello di Elliott?
> 
> A che pro Elliott dovrebbe poter intervenire sulla cessione? A Singer interessa solo (in teoria) che gli vengano restituiti i soldi.
> 
> O no?



Elliott tiene per i testicoli Mr Li e vuole riavere i suoi soldi. L'ho scritto perché secondo il mio punto di vista, supportato dai fatti.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarebbero motivi per cui a Elliott converebbe aspettare Ottobre per riavere i soldi ? (tipo avere 3 mesi di interessi in meno, saldando subito il debito)





luis4 ha scritto:


> non trovo il senso di preferire uno o un altro. elliot interessa solo ricevere i suoi soldi quindi gli amministratori daranno ok a chiunque gli porta il contante.



Elliott preferisce chi gli garantisce di rientrare subito dal suo investimento. Non è un problema di interessi, Singer farà di tutto per evitare il Tribunale e risolverla ben prima. Se Mr Li non si adegua, rischia di ricevere offerte peggiori di quella di Commisso e, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, vedersi escutere tutti i pegni.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' proprio così: il Milan è controllato dalla Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux. Il Milan non si vende senza il voto favorevole dei 2 amministratori di Classe B = Elliott, come emerge chiaramente dallo statuto della società lussemburghese (avvocatodeldiavoloblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/26/rossoneri-investment-e-rossoneri-champion-ecco-in-esclusiva-le-ultime-modifiche-e-i-poteri-del-board/)
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che Mr Li non è libero di preferire Commisso ai Ricketts, o viceversa. L'attuale proprietario deve condividere questa scelta con Elliott che, avendo inserito dei suoi uomini nel CDA della controllante, può porre il veto alle preferenze di Mr Li.
> La garanzia del Milan, fin dall'inizio, è sempre stata Singer: i suoi interessi coincidono con i nostri. Ecco perché la preferenza di Elliott verso Commisso è fondamentale. Mr Li può fare un po' di rumore, cambiare advisor sperando di spuntare condizioni migliori: ma capitolerà.
> ...


Elliott da ora in poi in questa vicenda agirà non come creditore, ma come azionista d'oro, golden shareholder, delle due società che controllano a cascata il Milan, Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxembourg (la società che ha formalmente contratto il finanziamento di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, con la controllata di Elliott/Blue Skye, Project RedBlack), che controlla al 100 per cento Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg, che controlla il 99,93 del cento il Milan. Gli statuti delle due società, in tema di disciplina delle assemblee delle società e diritti di voto in esse, riportati per estratto dal nostro Il Re dell'Est nel suo blog, sono chiarissimi, e sono, parola per parola, un pugno nello stomaco di Yonghong Li circa le sue prerogative in esse: benché egli sia l'azionista di controllo, ed abbia la maggioranza dei componenti dei relativi cda di propria cooptazione, non può adottare delibere su argomenti sensibili agli interessi dell'azionista d'oro, Project Redblack, senza il voto unanime dei consiglieri di nomina di quest'ultimo. In particolare, questo azionista può porre il veto su delibere della assemblea dei soci che siano contrarie ai suoi interessi, impedendone l'approvazione. In pratica, Elliott può provocare, come azionista privilegiato, la paralisi totale della operatività di queste società, che non possono funzionare senza il suo assenso su qualunque argomento. Commisso ha, come sappiamo, formulato una proposta di acquisizione del controllo del club che prevede la estinzione totale delle ragioni di credito di Elliott, tramite rimborso del capitale e pagamento degli interessi. Una proposta evidentemente satisfattiva per intero delle ragioni del fondo. Questa proposta, ancora oggetto di negoziazione tra Li e Commisso, dovrà essere portata all'esame della assemblea della proprietaria del Milan, la Rossoneri Sport, che, da quanto riportato da Festa, sarebbe in programma la prossima settimana. Ove l'azionista Li proponesse di respingerla, Elliott potrebbe esercitare il veto su una delibera in termini, proponendo al cda di riesaminarla per la sua approvazione, pena la revoca degli amministratori. Uno di essi, di nomina cinese, è stato già revocato in entrambe le società nella scorsa settimana, con un atto in cui non si fatica a intravvedere la mano di Elliott. A Li non resta molto margine per uscire fuori da questa situazione in cui lo stringe Elliott, se non rifinanziare tutto il debito, estromettendo Elliott, o estinguere esso entro ottobre con mezzi propri. Una offerta, per capirci, che prevedesse un miliardo di euro per Li, senza impegni dell'acquirente sulla posizione Elliott, in queste premesse, sarebbe oggetto di veto nelle assemblee da parte di Elliott, perché non confacente ai propri interessi. Commisso è consapevole di tutto questo, sa che la sua offerta, che è in concreto una offerta non a Li, ma appunto a Elliott, al socio d'oro Elliott, è gradita da quest'ultimo, e non farà concessioni, oltre quella di una posizione di minoranza importante a Li, ed oltre ai diritti su Milan China. Elliott ha incaprettato Li: in basso, con il pegno sulle azioni del club, per impedire a questi di vendere le azioni e di fuggire via, sottraendo l'unico valore attivo della holding che fa capo alla società di Tortola; in alto, disseminando di golden shares tutta la dorsale delle controllanti il Milan, vere e proprie trappole alla libertà imprenditoriale di Li, che nulla può fare senza che Elliott non voglia, specie quando vengono toccati gli interessi del fondo quale creditore. Li può rifiutare Commisso, e la sua proposta sarebbe bocciata nelle due controllanti; può versare quei 32, ma perderebbe quel denaro, ché sono soldi dovuti ad Elliott, che qualunque offerente, consapevole di quanto sopra, pagandoli direttamente ad Elliott, semplicemente sconterebbe dal prezzo offerto a Li, che sarebbe ulteriormente ridotto; non può attendersi, ove mai follemente decidesse di versare quei 32, offerte migliori di quella ricevuta da Commisso, ché chiunque, nella medesima consapevolezza di quest'ultimo, formulerebbe proposte satisfattive delle ragioni di Elliott, a condizioni financo peggiori per Li, ad esempio, una offerta, quale quella da taluni paventata come riferibile ai Ricketts, avente la medesima composizione, forse anche gli stessi importi, ma per l'intero pacchetto azionario in mano a Li: una Caporetto, insomma, per lui. Conviene dunque a Mr. Li negoziare con Commisso l'ultima chance di avere un ritorno accettabile, in conto futuro, da questa avventura imprenditoriale, accettando la sua offerta; diversamente, il socio privilegiato Elliott nelle controllanti il club eserciterà le sue prerogative. Una soluzione non traumatica per Li, che con la cessione della sua minoranza in futuro, magari a seguito di collocamento in borsa titoli, potrà recuperare dal sovrapprezzo, ed avere una veduta di business con i diritti di Milan China; una soluzione soddisfacente per Elliott, che rientra pienamente dei propri crediti, capitale ed interessi; una soluzione ideale per il Milan, che si libera totalmente, caso unico nel panorama calcistico professionistico internazionale, da debiti consolidati, azzerando la propria posizione finanziaria netta, e lanciandosi in nuovo sviluppo con una nuova proprietà. Che la ragione accompagni tutti, per il bene del club, vittima innocente di troppi abusi.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non trovo il senso di preferire uno o un altro. elliot interessa solo ricevere i suoi soldi quindi gli amministratori daranno ok a chiunque gli porta il contante.



Io penso che per Elliot quelli siamo spiccioli. A Elliot interessa investire in Italia e avere influenza...


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarebbero motivi per cui a Elliott converebbe aspettare Ottobre per riavere i soldi ? (tipo avere 3 mesi di interessi in meno, saldando subito il debito)


La procedura esecutiva finalizzata al recupero dei crediti avrà tempi non inferiori a mesi, durante i quali il club pignorato, il Milan, in stallo societario, dovrà pur sopravvivere, e non potrà farlo senza il contributo in conto capitale di una proprietà disinteressata a farlo, perché di lì a poco totalmente espropriata. Parliamo di pagamenti di stipendi, di contributi previdenziali, di tasse ed imposte, di fornitori: il giorno per giorno, insomma. Uno scenario catastrofico per il club, preludio al dissesto economico, che Elliott non ha interesse ad alimentare, per evidenti ragioni di conservazione della garanzia patrimoniale dei propri crediti. Meglio agire sulle controllanti, e raggiungere gli obiettivi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Giugno 2018)

Ma certo che li ha. Sai quanti soldi ci sono in giro che devono rientrare in Italia?... Eheheh...


----------

